# CTD hitch



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm planning to install a hitch on my CTD, any thoughts where I can get it for a good price in Canada?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am interested in this too, want to install a bike rack.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

pacolino said:


> I'm planning to install a hitch on my CTD, any thoughts where I can get it for a good price in Canada?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Here in the states, just about every outfit that rents trailers also sells hitches……anything like that up there?

Rob


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> I am interested in this too, want to install a bike rack.


As do I. I have a trunk-lid mounted bike rack. Although it has soft padding to prevent scratches, there must have been a tiny grain of something because there's a very light scratch on the trunk lid now. Obviously it's nothing a little buff won't take care of, but the hassle of having to strap it on every time gets a bit annoying. I'd much rather spend a few on a trailer hitch to use a bike rack through that and also have the ability to tow a small trailer if need be.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

thehitchstore.com 866-843-2010 They have a class I elite series hitch for the 14-15 ctd. $160 bucks and they have a nice bike rack option.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Sorry about that link.. Lets try again. The Hitch Store, Trailer Hitches Online If this one doesn't work you'll just have to type it in. lol


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

pacolino said:


> I'm planning to install a hitch on my CTD, any thoughts where I can get it for a good price in Canada?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


I have one ,wiring harness as well. sent me your phone # I live north of Lindsay.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

pacolino said:


> I'm planning to install a hitch on my CTD, any thoughts where I can get it for a good price in Canada?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


just sent #s


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

oilburner said:


> just sent #s


Okay got it, thanks. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Update...I just freshly installed my hitch, it fits perfectly, I had to loose exhaust end support to properly access and tighten the bolt above this pipe, now I can attach my two bike carrier, happy biking 








Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the picture. I'm going to install one on my diesel. I wonder if the hitch will impact the warranty?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

tunes said:


> Thanks for sharing the picture. I'm going to install one on my diesel. I wonder if the hitch will impact the warranty?


Not at all. The holes are already there. All you need to do is mount the hitch, bolt it in and then run the wire harness.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

That's right, just ensure bolts are torqued to 50 pound - feet. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

pacolino said:


> Update...I just freshly installed my hitch, it fits perfectly, I had to loose exhaust end support to properly access and tighten the bolt above this pipe, now I can attach my two bike carrier, happy biking
> View attachment 162578
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


I think I`ve seen that hitch before.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

oilburner said:


> I think I`ve seen that hitch before.


I think I've met its former owner before ... thank you, very strong hitch


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. I see they are on sale this Labor Day weekend so I'll get one.


----------

